# NSFW: Vanished Memoir



## Fotofashion.no (Jul 15, 2014)

hope you enjoy 


Kinda nsfw, but all part is hidden so


----------



## mmaria (Jul 15, 2014)

Fotofashion.no said:


> hope you enjoy


 I know I did


----------



## sscarmack (Jul 15, 2014)

Did she fart? Sorry I had to  hahahaa


----------



## dennybeall (Jul 16, 2014)

Very imaginative and well executed. Nice shot.


----------



## e.rose (Jul 16, 2014)

Ugh. Stop being so f***ing awesome.


----------

